# Half way through the prep...



## Mybackhurts (Jun 15, 2003)

This stuff is pretty nasty. Did someone say this was the worst part of a colonoscopy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Without a doubt....sorry you had to have the rough stuff, there are alternatives. Relax and know that the worst is over though...


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yeah, kind of yuck! I've been through the preps something like 4 times. In a few months, it'll be time for me to go through it again.You'll get through it! Good luck!


----------

